# My first attempt at the Sig. in Photoshop



## ontos (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I just got started and don't really know what I.m doing, but giving it a try. I've been looking at allot of tutorials on how to use this thing. So with no more gab, here is a picture of what I have so far. Please by all means help.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2009)

ontos said:


> Well I just got started and don't really know what I.m doing, but giving it a try. I've been looking at allot of tutorials on how to use this thing. So with no more gab, here is a picture of what I have so far. Please by all means help.



Well, for a first try, you have definately done well!

As for the brown background, are you considering a "transparent" effect, where it shows the forum background? Or were you thinking about adding a different color?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2009)

It does look good  Missing is of course the shadow of the plane, but I think you know that. I always make my shadow on a new layer, so I can copy it and work with it without disturbing the object.
The areal picture is great, looking 3D. I wonder howerver what it will look like after you've resized the pic.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2009)

Not bad at all for a first try.

Marcel, this is the first time I have seen your new siggy. Looks great!!!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with Thor, Marcel that looks great!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2009)

Not a bad first try. Also remember that the height for a siggy will only be about 175 - 200 px so make sure you can work within that range or detail will be blurred and lost.


----------



## ontos (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you all, I'm just winging it . I agree GrauGeist, I don't really like the brown background. It was what was left over of my canvas. I'm not really that knowledgeable on Photoshop or digital drawing terminology, so if you can bear with me with some silly questions. How do I make the background transparent? I just wanted the picture and plane to show. 

Thanks Marcel, I was looking up some tutorials on how to make shadows when I was interrupted and had to quit. I guess you can tell I'm really new at this. I did the plane from the P-38 I just finished for IL-2, I made jpeg then took it out of that. Should I have done it different? 

Njaco, I think I made this 1024 X 1024. Should I start over and do it 175 - 200 px? No problem if thats what I should do.

Thank you all so much for your help. This is great . Cheers  

P.S. How do I delete the second picture I have in this post. I think I only need one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2009)

Ontos, 

1. One your first post, you should have an Edit button. Click on it then go to your attachments. You can delete your 2nd image from there.

2. The size of your siggy should be around 200x500 pixels. No bigger.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2009)

ontos said:


> Thank you all, I'm just winging it . I agree GrauGeist, I don't really like the brown background. It was what was left over of my canvas. I'm not really that knowledgeable on Photoshop or digital drawing terminology, so if you can bear with me with some silly questions. How do I make the background transparent? I just wanted the picture and plane to show.
> 
> Thanks Marcel, I was looking up some tutorials on how to make shadows when I was interrupted and had to quit. I guess you can tell I'm really new at this. I did the plane from the P-38 I just finished for IL-2, I made jpeg then took it out of that. Should I have done it different?
> 
> ...



The idea to set this up is like this:
Create a new file with a big playing ground (you can always crop). Make sure you have enough room to move things around. I'm pretty sure that you can choose the basic layer to be transparent. Otherwise you can select all and press del.
Then create your first raster-layer for the areal photo. I usually copy and paste from the original image into the new layer and then make it into shape and size (You can always change later as long as you keep this on a separate layer).
Then create a raster layer on top of the previous one for the aircraft. As you already deleted the surroundings, you probably don't need to make a mask-layer, but the normal procedure would be pasting the image with your object on the layer and create a mask-layer. With this mask layer you can "delete" stuff on it's coupled raster-layer without being irreversible, meaning you can get it back as well. Another advantage is that you can create different types of transparency by using different shades of grey on the mask-layer.
Then you can use the effect "drop shadow" on the group of the plane-mask. In paintshop you can choose this shadow to be drawn on a new layer underneath the group. This is what I usually do.

Key is: Keep the "objects" on separate layers as much as you can. This also counts for the name. Many layers means many possibilities to change, while doing 2 things on one layer means the two objects will eventually interfere with eachother.

For the background: You can only keep a transparent background on the forum if you save you pic as png. Gif will do it, but it's bad with shadows. JPG, the best format requires a recreation of the forum-background on the lowest layer.


----------



## ontos (Mar 31, 2009)

I really feel ignorant here, Sorry, what is " Forum-background" ? I looked up Raster Layer, I don't quite know how it works so some playing around with it. Theres so much I don't know about this program, learning as I go.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, the forum-background is just the background as you see here on the forum  It's if you want to use your pic as a siggy here , nothing magical really 
Maybe the terms in paintshop is slightly different, but you really should try and create a few layers. you will see them listed on the right side of the screen. Make different things on each layer and try to turn them on-and-off. You'll see the use of these layers.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good for a first try.

I normally start my siggy in the same size it will be when finished and then work it from there.


----------



## ontos (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, this is what I have so far. It took me 2hours to figure out how to do a Raster-Layer, LOL Then add the drop shadow. I think I need a Beer. I changed the size to500 X 500.

How do I get the Forum background in ?






OK, let me try it as a png file.






Finally, that did it. I guess it won't work in a jpg file. Hummmm. Can you make it work in jpg?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2009)

Not unless you do like Marcel said and save the background. If you look real close, you will see a tan background with faint lines running through it. Save that as a pic and then use ift for your .jpg pic.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, looking great, good job. But as the areal photo is slightly higher than the "floor" I guess you want to change the drop shadow slightly where the plane's shadow runs off the photo.
For jpg backgrounds you'll have to use the gif from this page itself.


----------



## ontos (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Marcel, I didn't quite think the shadow looked right either. I was thinking of making it smaller and reducing the opacity more. Should I bring it closer to the plane? I think I should go back and look at the sigs. in the other thread. By the way I really like your new sig. Cheers


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, it depends on how high you want your a/c over the photo. The furhter the shadow, the higher it looks.
But what I mean is, when you look at the T.V siggy:




You see the shadow of the wing shifts slightly when running of the map. This gives you the idea that the map is not flat, but a bit higher.


----------



## ontos (Apr 1, 2009)

These are two concepts I'm playing with.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it is not a good idea.The P-38 is grey rather and the grey movie tape causes that both the plane and the tape are less seen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with Wurger on that...

Perhaps relocating the film strip so it doesn't distract the viewer from the P-38?

Maybe an image of the film strip (curled) in the lower right corner, and the photo-recon squadron's logo with it?

That way the P-38 remains the center of the viewer's focus, but the film strip and the squadron's logo reinforce your photo-recon theme.

Either way, you're doing great!


----------



## ontos (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds great, I'll play with it some more and see what happens. Just learning this curling (Distorting) thing. Thanks great advice.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2009)

I would not use the film, it doesn't fit into the pic and it makes it too crowded. Further more, I think you shouldn't use the GIF format, as it doesn't work with shadows. As you can see the shadow is solid black.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2009)

Agree with all the above comments. For shadows .png works best.


----------



## ontos (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been playing around with the lettering etc., I just can't get it to look right. It does look better without the film. I tried with the transparent lettering but it didn't look good with the drop shadow etc. OOps wrong color on the background. Will correct. I think I did something wrong when I added the Sepia look.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 2, 2009)

you're getting there...definately!

To re-create the forum's background, you'll have to "tile" the background image until you have filled an area that's the size of your sig. Otherwise, to take the little background tile and stretch it to fit, it becomes distorted, much like what you have going on...

As far as the font, I like it although the color of the letters is getting lost in the recon photo. Perhaps try a color that's close to the cloud-gray of the P-38's or maybe an olive drab...something that'll seperate it from the image it's "floating" over.

As far as using a .PNG file for transparencies, you may have some success, but keep in mind that a good number of browsers don't recognize the .PNG transparency and will use the image file's BGcolor as the default. A .GIF is the standard for all browsers and image transparencies, but a .GIF file can only show limited amounts of colors, so you lose alot of quality as a result.

The workaround to this, is to create the illusion that your image has transparency, such as shadows falling across the forum BG. As an example, look up to post #17 where Marcel posted one of his earlier sigs. It is a great example of this illusion!

Here's a couple examples that show the difference between a .GIF with shadowing, and a .JPG with shadowing...the .GIF is transparent, the .JPG is using the forum BG...


----------



## ontos (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you sir, I'll tile the background and play with the lettering. I like the .jpg it seems allot crisper and clear. On your shadow effect do you use a little Blur? When I did the tile background I noticed that the Sepia is in it. I'll have to redo that on the recon photo only.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 2, 2009)

I do...but I use a plugin called Eye Candy, and it has a tool called Shadowlab, which gives me complete control over the light source, height, opacity and perspective.

If You don't have all the nifty plugins, you can still "work" the blur by using the Gaussian Blur feature.


----------



## ontos (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried to get eye candy but could not find it. Well, I did find some but there are about four different plugins. I think the one I was looking for was eye candy 1000 or something. It was recommended by Kamikuza.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 2, 2009)

I have Eye Candy 4000. It's by Alien Skin


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2009)

It's looking good Ontos. Your first try is better than my first try was.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2009)

In paintshop you can set the blurr of the drop shadow. That's what I use.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahh, I forgot about the Image/Effects/Drop Shadow feature in Paintshop...

I don't use Paintshop as much as Photoshop these days, so I've forgotten some of that





Thanks for the refresher, Marcel!


----------



## ontos (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks mates, I appreciate the support. I use Photoshop CS3, my wife got it for me last Christmas and said "Learn to Use it", well I'm trying. So much to learn when you haven't had formal training in digital art. Is Eye Candy 4000 one program? When I looked at Alien Skin before it had about three different programs. Which one would be best or buy all?


----------



## ontos (Apr 3, 2009)

I changed the lettering color to a blue, and redid the Sepia look. Should I darken or change the drop shadow more? Sorry for Asking the same things on the shadow. I also tiled the background, I hope it works


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking very nice. But these letters aren't readable rather.The rule is that if you have the background dark, letters should be light or lightened.And vice versa if the backround is light.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Looking very nice. But these letters aren't readable rather.The rule is that if you have the background dark, letters should be light or lightened.And vice versa if the backround is light.



For me, the text is most difficult, read the first few p[ages of my "practising" thread  Wurger and others gave some good advice, I recommend it to you to read.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I would agree with Wurger. Light text works much better on a dark background and vice versa. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## ontos (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried to do that clear text thing in the "Practicing" thread that Wurger wrote, for some reason I just could not get it to work right for me. I followed the direction laid out, but I'm doing something wrong. Should I take the aerial photo layer with the Sepia layer and then do my text, or do the text with the photo filter layer only. I guess you can tell I don't know much about the finer points of photoshop.  Should I have merged my photo filter layer with my recon picture, then tried the text ? Below is what I have, maybe this will help to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

While I'm trying to figure out this transparent lettering I thought I would see what I could do with this concept.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2009)

Great idea. try stretching it across to about 500 px and you have a winner.


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Sir. I thought it did have to much black in the upper portion. New shot. Man this is fun, this program is amazing.  I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great mate!


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Sir. I thought there was too much black on the upper portion also. This is fun, these Photo programs are fantastic, it's amazing what you can do. Thank all so much for your help. I have so much to learn. Still working on that lettering, I don't know why it's so difficult. Here is a new view.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2009)

ontos said:


> Thank you Sir. I thought it did have to much black in the upper portion. New shot. Man this is fun, this program is amazing.  I really appreciate all your help.



Yes it is, once I got the hang of it, I really got addicted. That's why I annoy everyone with my pics all the time 

Looking great and I think a very good first siggy. If you just crop it so the white is gone, of course 

Ed: I see you did that already.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2009)

ontos said:


> Thank you Sir. I thought there was too much black on the upper portion also. This is fun, these Photo programs are fantastic, it's amazing what you can do. Thank all so much for your help. I have so much to learn. Still working on that lettering, I don't know why it's so difficult. Here is a new view.


It is a blast, isn't it? As far as the lettering, much like anything else, it just takes practice!

Overall, you're doing great...keep it up! 



Marcel said:


> Yes it is, once I got the hang of it, I really got addicted. That's why I annoy everyone with my pics all the time


Marcel, you never annoy with your work...

I always look forward to your creations and new ideas!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2009)

Ontos, looking again at your pic, one remark. The name seems to bee too much to the left. Maybe you could put it more to the middle? Then it'll be a great sig.




GrauGeist said:


> I always look forward to your creations and new ideas!



 thanks GG.


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

I give this lettering a second try or fifth try, I don't remember. For some reason it won't come out like yours Marcel or Mr. Wurgers. With that clear effect chiseled look. Is the tutorial, using Paintshop and the keys are different in Photoshop? This is what I get. On the other Sig. I'll move the name over, thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2009)

Still is quite hard to read. A lighter colour that offsets against the background would look better. The other one looks good (except a bit stretched in the second one). Perhaps start the project again at 500px rather than expanding the first one.


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

I centerd the name with the aircraft. This is what it looks like now.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks better but the P-38 is still too stretched for my liking. Keep the background with your name and then replace the P-38 with one that has been done at 500px (rather than one done at a lower resolution and resized to fit). This will improve the clarity of the P-38 and make the overall sig look better.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2009)

ontos, try and change the font's color to something that contrasts more.

As it stands, your font color is #060501, which almost a black. Try instead, a color that's lighter.

For example, the skin of the P-38 is a light gray that has a little blue in it - #B0BBC1. That would make a good color.A little lighter gray would be #C3C8CE.

Or you could use an off-white...like #FCFCFC for example. But the balance of your image is darker, so pure white text may be a bit over-whelming.

Your current sig is pretty cool...that head-on image of the '38 is looking pretty sweet!


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

I looked all over for a good head on shot of a bare metal P-38 that I could use, but was unable to find one. I went into my IL-2 file and took that one of a P-38 by "Fly-By-Shooter". I'll check some more and see if I missed one. I'll try a different color on the name for the Photo Recon sig.Thanks


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

How about this one? I think you guys are going to get tired of me posting these things.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Marcel said:


> That's why I annoy everyone with my pics all the time



That's crazy talk Marcel! You *never* annoy us with your creative artwork! The only annoying thing is the wait between them.....

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## ontos (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the other Sig. I did the picture in a higher resolution. I'm still trying to figure out how to change the color in the name. It's kind of confusing by the way I had to do the layers for the flames in the letters.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 5, 2009)

ontos said:


> How about this one? I think you guys are going to get tired of me posting these things.



Nope, it's quite fun helping you along. I remember how hard it was in when I started.
Lettering is already much better. The letters are not in the same perspective as the photo, though. You could do 2 things:
1. make the words in the same horizontal pane as the photo, like they are lying on top of it, so to speak.
2. Let them stand up vertically. In that case you'll have to apply the perspective on the shadow, a nice challenge.

As for you second sig: would it work for you to make a new layer on top with the text, give it a new colour and make it transparent? Just play with the opacity to get the effect you want.



Lucky13 said:


> That's crazy talk Marcel! You *never* annoy us with your creative artwork! The only annoying thing is the wait between them.....


Your quite the smooth talker Lucky


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2009)

Ontos the sig in #55 looks great. If you want to replace the letter colour you have to go to the text layer.Then click the icon "T" in the menu on left side of the Photoshop window.The next step is to marked the text with a mouse.Then have a look at the top bar of the main window.At the bar you should fine a box with current colour (mostly it is black).Click it and in the colour browser window set the text colour.
If you have already merged the text with the background, add the new text layer above the background.Write again your nick with the same settins for text (font type, size, spaces etc...).Set the colour like mantioned above.Also you can set it before and write the text with the colour you wanted.Then set the written text exactly above the already merged text.And merge the new text layer with the background. I hope I'm understandable for you.


----------



## ontos (Apr 6, 2009)

I did a little touch up on these two. I distorded the letters in the Photo Recon one, and added some propellers to the second one. Not real good props but at least it has some,. See what you think. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice going mate!


----------



## ontos (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your great assistance. I have learned so much. Know I just have to figure out how to get it a little smaller to use as my sig. Should I start over at the right size? 

I'm trying to learn to use filters and distortions, I was just playing around with this to see what happens. I't took me a while to figure out how to do the wavy flags.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2009)

I know with the GIMP program I use, I just click on 'Scale Image' from the drop-down menu and adjust the pixel width and length. I'm sure Photoshop or whatever have something similar.

I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## ontos (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe someone can help me, I put my sig into my edit signature box, reviewed it. The picture came up and everything seemed OK, I then clicked save. The sig doesn't show up in my threads or replays. I went by the thread on making signatures, I don't think I missed a step. OK never mind there it is.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a bit small, you can make it a little bigger.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Which on do you want to have set?


----------



## ontos (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow how did you do that, when I tried to do that I received a message that said it was too large. I'll take the bottom one. Thank you sir. When you do the marble apperance in your Sig. do you use Superblade or Eye Candy?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Done.

Concerning the marble, I always try to use an orginal texture or a sample of the material.But it is not easy to fine high-res pics of these.


----------

